# Remote control switch motor?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

As everyone knows I am running battery power. I use Track side and some Air wire. I will probably totally convert to Air wire in the future.

Is anyone using the Air Wire Aux system to control their switch motors?

How did you wire it?

How well does it perform?

Anyone using these Air pressure controlled Switch Motors with solenoids and the Air Wire system?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen the Airwire hardware to control switches, they work fine, although I'm somewhat dismayed at the cost and the number of boxes it takes. 

I use solenoids to control my air motors, and I use DCC controllers to control the solenoids, I run the controllers and solenoids in 3 locations on my layout, and of course the single air line out to the switches. I have 28 switches under air power. 

I have a web page on the subject: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>** 

Greg*


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

J.J., i use the AirWire linker on my switching layout I have set up at both the HAGRS and SEGRS Shows.


----------

